# ISPConfig Typo3 und mehrere Domains



## konfus (20. Nov. 2007)

Hallo zusammen  Ich habe folgendes Problem :   Auf einem Server nutze ich ISPConfig  mit typo3.  In Typo3 kann ich durch Auslesen des Adressfelds die Domain bestimmen  und diese an ein bestimmtes  Webseitendesign  knüpfen.    Mit Confixx ist dies kein Problem .    In ISPConfig ist dies  unter Co-Domain auch möglich , aber ich habe keine Einstellmöglichkeit für die Emailadressen der Co-Domains gefunden. Sollte dies Möglich sein würde ich mich über einen Tip freuen.    Schön wäre eine Lösung wo ich trotz neu angelegten Web den Ordner eines anderen Web nutzen könnte.  Die Umleitung auf eine andere Domain wäre auch möglich, wenn dies transparent geschehen würde. Hierzu habe ich aber bis jetzt keine funktionierende Möglichkeit gefunden.  Über Eure Hilfe würde ich mich freuen     Gruß  Lars


----------



## PierreR32 (20. Nov. 2007)

Hi, 

also nach meinem Wissen kann man nicht die Domains auswählen. 
Sprich wenn du webmaster@ anlegst gilt das für alle Domains in dem Paket. 

Gruß


----------



## Till (20. Nov. 2007)

Zitat von konfus:


> Hallo zusammen  Ich habe folgendes Problem :   Auf einem Server nutze ich ISPConfig  mit typo3.  In Typo3 kann ich durch Auslesen des Adressfelds die Domain bestimmen  und diese an ein bestimmtes  Webseitendesign  knüpfen.    Mit Confixx ist dies kein Problem .    In ISPConfig ist dies  unter Co-Domain auch möglich , aber ich habe keine Einstellmöglichkeit für die Emailadressen der Co-Domains gefunden. Sollte dies Möglich sein würde ich mich über einen Tip freuen.


Das geht, Du musst nur die aktuelle Entwicklerversion 2.3.3 nehmen.



> Schön wäre eine Lösung wo ich trotz neu angelegten Web den Ordner eines anderen Web nutzen könnte.  Die Umleitung auf eine andere Domain wäre auch möglich, wenn dies transparent geschehen würde. Hierzu habe ich aber bis jetzt keine funktionierende Möglichkeit gefunden.  Über Eure Hilfe würde ich mich freuen     Gruß  Lars


Das geht z.B. mit apache rewrite rules, siehe hier:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=60


----------



## pilgrimm (26. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe das gleiche Problem. Auf meinem Server läuft ISPconfig 2.2.35. Ist das Feature in der neueren v2.2.37 enthalten? v2.3.3 ist anscheinend nie released worden!?

Gruß


----------



## Till (26. Aug. 2010)

Emailadressen in ISPConfig 2.2.x sind immer für die website Domain und alle co-domains. Der 2.3 branch wurde bereits vor ein paar Jahren eingestellt und es wurde stattdessen ISPConfig 3 entwickelt.


----------



## pilgrimm (26. Aug. 2010)

Hallo Till,

ja verdammt, das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht...allerdings war v3.x noch nicht so weit wo ich den Server aufgesetzt hab und jetzt kommen einige Domains hinzu.

Wenn ich für meine Domains jeweils ein Web anlege und die Mails zu meiner Hauptdomain weiterleite, muss ich ja nur bei eine Mailadresse die Post abholen...

...und die Weiterleitung der Webseite auf die Hauptdomain sollte doch mit Rewrite Regeln klappen, oder?

Ich hab mal gelesen Upgrade von v2.x auf v3.x ist nicht möglich, stimmt das?

thx
Philipp


----------



## Till (27. Aug. 2010)

> ...und die Weiterleitung der Webseite auf die Hauptdomain sollte doch mit Rewrite Regeln klappen, oder?


jein. Da typo3 ja selbst auch nochmal rewrite Regeln verwendet, wird es dann vermutlich Fehler beim rewriting geben. Musst Du aber einfach mal testen.



> Ich hab mal gelesen Upgrade von v2.x auf v3.x ist nicht möglich, stimmt das?


ja. Da beide System komplett unterschiedliche Architekturen und Systemvoraussetzungen haben.


----------

